# Artisan Statesman



## Woodworker15 (Dec 1, 2014)

I recently made the Craft Supply Artisan Statesman fountain pen for a client with a wide nib.  He now would like the ability to swap between that and a narrow nib.  The issue becomes in finding a nib holder I contacted Craft Supply and they do not have replacement nib holders.  Does anyone know where I can get a nib holder and nib that will fit this pen.ThanksJim


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 1, 2014)

Is your customer looking for a narrower nib or a fine point?  The nib that comes standard with the Statesman set is a medium nib.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 1, 2014)

In years past, the full size gentleman nib would exchange with the full size statesman, they were identical and the gentleman was more reasonably priced.

These days, who knows??  But it might be a path worth pursuing.

FWIW,
Ed


----------



## edstreet (Dec 1, 2014)

Woodworker15 said:


> I recently made the Craft Supply Artisan Statesman fountain pen for a client with a wide nib.  He now would like the ability to swap between that and a narrow nib.  The issue becomes in finding a nib holder I contacted Craft Supply and they do not have replacement nib holders.  Does anyone know where I can get a nib holder and nib that will fit this pen.Thanks Jim



Try this.  This would likely be the best option to go with as you have more choices and better quality.  Brian is very well known in the fountain pen community, also an ex-member of this site.

Fountain Pen Nibs | Goulet #6 Polished Steel Nib | GouletPens.com

Fountain Pen Nibs | Goulet #6 Two-Tone Steel Nib | GouletPens.com


If it is indeed holders you are looking for then good luck sorting through this site for details is quite missing (one of the worst sites out there for finding specifics)  but they have some things you are looking for.
Meisternibs - Blog


----------



## Woodworker15 (Dec 2, 2014)

This is for the holder.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 2, 2014)

The way I read the OP's post is he looking for a complete front section. If so, I may be able to help. If I'm incorrect then I stand corrected.

These #6 nib/feed assembly will work in the statesman front section. Just screw the current one out and screw the new on in. http://meisternibs.com/steel-nibs/

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 5, 2014)

I just don't understand why some post questions and never check back for answers...don't understand at all. And, it happens often. And, I have a gent front section I was willing to give away.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



its_virgil said:


> The way I read the OP's post is he looking for a complete front section. If so, I may be able to help. If I'm incorrect then I stand corrected.
> 
> These #6 nib/feed assembly will work in the statesman front section. Just screw the current one out and screw the new on in. Meisternibs - Steel Nibs
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalepenkala (Dec 7, 2014)

I talked with Roy at classic nibs a while back about a similar situation. I was looking for an extra nib,feed,section and housing and he had some spares that offered to me at a small price.  In the end I just bought more kits for other orders, but Roy did have a couple.  You might give him a call or shoot him an email an ask.

Good luck.


----------

